# Travel Rod - Vanuatu



## Trogdor (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi All

Been a while since i posted on here. Hoping I could get some advice.

Am going on a holiday to Vanuatu in around 6 weeks time. Staying at a few resorts. One of them is a fishing trip (Trees and Fishes - they supply all the gear) for 4 days, the other two are "sitting on the beach with wife" resorts (as penance for the fishing trip LOL), though they do have use of kayaks.

So I thought I'd take one outfit and give it a bash out of the kayaks whenever I can sneak it.

So - with that in mind, what travel rod / reel / tackle to take? Want something small and inconspicous if possible ;-) I don't own any travel rods, all my outfits are one piece, so will need something new I guess.

Thanks!!


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 20, 2009)

BTW never been to Vanuatu so not sure what species I'd be able to target off a kayak out front of resorts... Any ideas?


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey Trogdor,

If you are on the main island, (same one as Port Villa) one thing that I learned which is counter-intuitive was if you are fishing from the kayak, don't head towards the sea but rather go inland.

I was fluffing around on the resort kayaks with just a hand line & some largish hard body lures & having no success. On my last day there, managed to talk to a local, (organised through the resort) who took me out on his small tinny & headed exactly the opposite direction. I was using the same handline & lures & caught a smallish GT & a barracuda pretty quickly, both of which were fine to eat.

I caught them out the front of a resort which turned out to be cheaper & looked better too. Doh!

I didn't get to take a rod with me last time but you could try searching for Vanuatu & travel rod in the forum. I have a funny feeling that there is a guy on the forum who lives over there. He might be able to give you some tips. When I was over there, I coudln't really find anywhere to pick up any tackle. Might have just been looking in the wrong places.

The travel rod thing has been discussed before on the forum. I reckon a search might be able to give you some ideas.

Like the username by the way. Don't go burninating all the peoples in their natural cottages.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 20, 2009)

Salty Dog said:


> Hey Trogdor,
> 
> If you are on the main island, (same one as Port Villa) one thing that I learned which is counter-intuitive was if you are fishing from the kayak, don't head towards the sea but rather go inland.
> 
> ...


Hi Salty,

Thanks for the tips. Yep, am staying on the main Island, at these two places:

https://maps.google.com.au/maps?q=parad ... CAoQ_AUoAg

And:

https://maps.google.com.au/maps?q=Erako ... TF-8&hl=en

Seems like the second is "inshore". Do you know if either has any good fishing paddling distance from the resorts?

You've seen Strongbad / Home Star Runner!! Great viewing.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 20, 2009)

eric said:


> I did a week at the start of the year, but sadly I landed in some sort of marine park, besides I took Bilbo which ensured I got no fishing done.
> 
> I took a Shimano 3 piece T-Curve 15-24kg, and a Quantum Cabo loaded with 24kg braid.
> 
> Biggee very recently did a week in Fiji, there's a trip report worth reading. Nezevic also have some good advice for me before I left.


Thanks Eric.

How long is the 3 piece when dismantled? Can it fit in a suitcase? I think they do a 4 piece?


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

I am pretty sure we stayed at Le Lagon & caught the ferry across to Erakor Island one day. Pretty sure that where I caught the fish was near the Holiday Inn Resort which looks about an 8km round trip from Erakor Island further inland.

The other place that you are staying at looks like it is only a short distance away from deep ocean water. If you can get out there in a kayak easily, would be surprised if you don't manage to get on to something.

The standard tourist charters are going to be relatively expensive. From memory it was pretty cheap when I got the hotel to organise a local to take me out in their dodgy tinny. You might get some really valuable tips on what spots to try for cheap that way & put a little money in one of the locals pockets. They'll be especially appreciative if you share your catch with them. Maybe try & see what it might cost on the first day.

Should be a great trip anyway. I am jealous!


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Nitro 007 Viper Travel rod.

5pc, 6-8 kg. Not cheap, but a nice rod.

http://www.innovatorrods.com/007-index.html


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eric said:


> I took Bilbo which ensured I got no fishing done..


Tell me about it
I'm down the west for a long weekend with perfect weather and tides and not even a rod in my car

Effing bilbo
If next weeks plans fall through too I'm off loading him to paffoh


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Check out the Fox range of travel rods. I have a couple of them and I have been very impressed with how well they are made for a travel rod. They store really well too and come in their own small rod tube and bag, which keeps them from getting damaged if you store them in the suitcase. Which one you choose will depend on your needs. The Permit Trek model brought in 2 longtail tuna from my kayak this year on 20lb line.

Joel


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eric said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Effing bilbo
> ...


He volunteered

That was his first mistake
Hopefully the bilbo curse will allow him a second chance


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

1


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I can fill you in detail about Ocean Blue & Trees & Fishes, we've recently had guests catch GT's to 20kg out the front in our traditional dug out canoes.
Port Havannah where we are located is over 150m deep, incredible as it's probably no bigger than Sydney harbour. :shock: 
Being on the remote side of the island it is a fishier area for offshore trips & a great base for future kayak trips...

Last month I spent a week for work at Trees & Fishes then another week in town with my family. I stayed at Erakor & Holiday Inn, both situated on the lagoon. My boy was sick so we didn't get out to explore anywhere unfortunately. It's obvious the locals net this lagoon pretty hard, so good luck catching anything decent at least around Erakor (though the reef ocean break may be worth a look). From Holiday Inn, it looked better, deeper water and a few options. Again, no time to explore so can't add much here.

Iririki is worth casting small 80 or 105 size Halco roosta poppers dawn and dusk aswell as 4/5" soft plastics. They get big GT's cruising through, but generally it's a working harbour, lot of boat traffic etc. The island from memory is probably a 25min walk around, so the other side might be worth checking out. Also find any deeper channels etc even on Google to see better spots.

The ocean front resort at Paradise Cove might be worth a shot. I've been to Breakas and think this is close by. It's exposed to the winds & swell, and you'd have a rocky ledge to negotiate. It would be casting poppers and metals etc for red bass, GT's etc. I'd take 2 rods, 1 heavy about 50lb braid on a 15kg travel rod + lighter combo spooled with 20 or 30 line. The light reel you could run leader of 15 or 20 fluro for light stuff, or up to 60lb for rocky reefy areas. You'll be able to use this land based at Trees & Fishes also, we've got the jetty and about 100m of waterfront you can fish. It drops off to about 40 odd meters within casting range.

Cheers Dave


----------

